# Maiden Trip Over...



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

Back from our first trip last Monday with our brand new 29BHS. Wow! What a difference from my Palomino popup









We did a smal trip. About 200 miles here in the Ottawa region. Everything went smooth except two minor issues. The Microwave died after three uses and I had to change a fuse. The one dealing with the tank level indicator as well as the water pump, water heater and slide out lights. I suspect my four year old to have played with those attractive red buttons which are located just at her eyes level. I actually changed the fuse three times. The first two blew right away. I was lucky enough that my dealer was open at that time. The tech I've talked too told me to turn off the breaker and unplug the trailer before doing it







I did that and it worked...

Now that the training is over, the real test. We are heading south to Disney with the kids on Friday. Stopping in MD and SC on our way down, spending 7 days at Fort Wilderness and back the same route + 2 days at Virginia Beach. I just can't wait









Dan.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Not too bad for the maiden voyage Dan








Best of luck on your Disney trip!! Hope all goes well. ENJOY


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dan,

Good work solving your fuse issues...Have a great Disney trip and tell us all about it when you get back









Happy Camping!
Dawn sunny


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I will be anxiously awaiting your return from Disney. Need a full report with tips. We have reservations at Ft. Wilderness in August. Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Crazy Dan glad to hear you are enjoying your OB









Yuo might want to pick up this book prior to your trip, it is a wealth of vital info to help navigate the parks efficiently. 








I pick up a new one every year before we go. Have a great time.

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the successful maiden voyage, Dan!
They only get better with time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You'll never forget your first! ...and it sounds like you have great memories. Have a ball at Disney. I think I'm the only East Coaster here who hasn't been to Ft. Wilderness everyone seems to love it!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear your maiden voyage out went smooth
Beside the fuse blowing on you
They even get better
Enjoy your trip to Disney
We were there 2 yrs. ago
You'll have a great time

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like you have got some of the bugs worked out. And a 200 mile madien voyage is a fair accomplishment.

You upcoming trip to WDW is a big undertaking. I'm guessing you're traveling appx. 1500 miles. Doing it in three days is a good idea.

We traveled in June from FL to CT in two days (1300 miles) and will never do it again. On the way back we took three days on the road. We also broke up the trip by staying two nights in a campground.

Good luck! Have a great time! WDW is a wonderful place to vacation.

By the way....great name!









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know I was sure exicted after my first trip in our Outback, after coming up from a pop-up.

Congrats on the big milestone. The Disney trip will be a great time. Don't forget to take pictures for us.


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

Well we made it back! 3200 miles later.









We all loved Disney (except my wallet...). Fort Wilderness is a 5 star campground. 
We could charge basically anything we bought at the parks, food and gifts, to our bill. They even deliver your stuff to the campground free of charge. You just have to pick it up at the Trading post the day after. No more carrying bags or a lot of cash around.

The bus service was great. We never waited more than 15 minutes for a bus. But next time I will book a cart in advance. They were all out during our stay. A cart would have saved us a lot of time. Fortunately, we were staying in the 1600 loop which was at a five minute walk from the pool (opened 24 hours) and the Trading post (convenience and gift shop). The campground is huge. I usually walk around and write down the best lot numbers in case I go back, but not this time. The other couple traveling with us stayed in a cabin and they were at almost a mile from our campsite! You can find a map here: http://home.hiwaay.net/~jlspence/fwmapnew.jpg.

Here's our schedule for those interested:

Day 1 - Arrived at 3pm. We took time to study the map, the bus service and park schedules and campground activities.
Day 2 - MGM Studios
Day 3 - Magic Kingdom
Day 4 - Animal Kingdom
Day 5 - Break from walking to Typhoon Lagoon. Diner and shopping at Downtown Disney
Day 6 - Magic Kingdom
Day 7 - Magic Kingdom in the morning and lunch at Epcot.
Day 8 - Left around 9am.

We used the pool every evening to cool us down 

On our way back, we stopped at Virginia Beach for two days. The Trav-L-Park there is another 5 star campground. Too many things to write down. Except that we will definitely go back, probably next year. You can take a look: http://www.htpvabeach.com

We did stop at two other campgrounds while traveling up and down. I don't have much to say about those since we only stopped to sleep. 
- Bar Harbor RV Park & Marina in Abingdon, MD (http://www.barharborrvpark.com). This is a VERY quiet campground. I don't recall seeing any kids at all.
- KOA in Florence, SC. Typical KOA campground. Clean and quiet.

And since it is an Outback owners forum







, I will end my report by saying that the TT was fine all the way. We just love our trailer!

Dan.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We must have missed each other by a little. I left site 1403 on sunday the 16 th.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome home CrazyDan action 
Glad to hear your trip went so well, sounds like you all had a great time








Aren't our Outbacks just the best????
Dawn sunny


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> We must have missed each other by a little. I left site 1403 on sunday the 16 th.
> 
> John


That's too funny. We did leave on the 16th also. Lot 1644









I did spoke with two other owners. One in the 1700 and the other in the 1900. They both like their TT very much. They did not know about this web site and promised me they would take a look once they get back home. We also meet a lady at the KOA in Florence. They were looking at upgrading their 21' Outback and was asking question about our 29BHS. I invited her in so she could take a look. I forgot to ask her if she knew this forum. Perhaps she is a member already. She will recognize herself it she reads this.

Dan.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sounds like a great trip, Dan!

Well worth the 3,200 miles, from the sounds of it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

That's one heck of a second trip in the Outback Dan








Glad to hear everything went well. Sounds like you folks had a great time!


----------

